# How to facilitate a high dollar kijiji item in another province?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Found a guitar I really want in Alberta, and it's an expensive one so I can't afford to get burned (who can??). 

Has anyone had luck figuring out how to get a guitar out of province without getting hosed?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve sold and shipped high priced items over kijiji to other provinces a few times now. A YJM100 for $3100, a tele, a Les Paul Custom.

Everytime it started with a message over kijijJi and then a request for a phone call. Once we chatted which usually involved talking gear for an hour we could each tell it was legit deal and they sent EMT’s right away. Plus having lots of positive feedback on local sales helps a lot.

Or Canada post has a service where he can ship the guitar and you pay Canada Post on pickup and they pay him minus the fee. If you don’t accept they send it back to him and his risk becomes only paying the shipping fees which you could always pay half up front to him as a small risk on your part.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

where is Alberta is it? Maybe one of us can drop by and check it out?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

tdotrob said:


> I’ve sold and shipped high priced items over kijiji to other provinces a few times now. A YJM100 for $3100, a tele, a Les Paul Custom.
> 
> Everytime it started with a message over kijijJi and then a request for a phone call. Once we chatted which usually involved talking gear for an hour we could each tell it was legit deal and they sent EMT’s right away. Plus having lots of positive feedback on local sales helps a lot.
> 
> Or Canada post has a service where he can ship the guitar and you pay Canada Post on pickup and they pay him minus the fee. If you don’t accept they send it back to him and his risk becomes only paying the shipping fees which you could always pay half up front to him as a small risk on your part.


I would second that...get some proof where the person lives...talk on the phone...start there...
I just got a guitar out of province thru facebook...had a name and address before money sent...and a head shot from profile page
Good luck with the transaction!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> Or Canada post has a service where he can ship the guitar and you pay Canada Post on pickup and they pay him minus the fee. If you don’t accept they send it back to him and his risk becomes only paying the shipping fees which you could always pay half up front to him as a small risk on your part.


That sounds intriguing, I was unaware of that service.



Lincoln said:


> where is Alberta is it? Maybe one of us can drop by and check it out?


Preferred option - despite the fact most of us don't "know" each other getting an opinion from someone invested in your online community is better than trusting a random stranger.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

tdotrob said:


> Or Canada post has a service where he can ship the guitar and you pay Canada Post on pickup and they pay him minus the fee. If you don’t accept they send it back to him and his risk becomes only paying the shipping fees which you could always pay half up front to him as a small risk on your part.


I didn't know about that service. Sounds good. There are actually a lot of option on the ePost site, that I should investigate.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> That sounds intriguing, I was unaware of that service.
> 
> 
> 
> Preferred option - despite the fact most of us don't "know" each other getting an opinion from someone invested in your online community is better than trusting a random stranger.








Collect On Delivery (COD): Everything you need to know


Learn what COD is, how it works, and how you can use it with Canada Post.




www.canadapost.ca




Up to $5000 dollars too!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ask them to post it on Reverb and buy it there


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@tdotrob that postal service sounds awesome!! I was thinking COD, but if it's an empty box you're sunk.

It might be gone by tomorrow, who knows. The guitar in question is in Calgary. If it were in Edmonton I'd probably have better luck doing the GC middle-man.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> I didn't know about that service. Sounds good. There are actually a lot of option on the ePost site, that I should investigate.


I should buy another guitar or amp from you and get you to ship it collect and we can test it out!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> @tdotrob that postal service sounds awesome!! I was thinking COD, but if it's an empty box you're sunk.
> 
> It might be gone by tomorrow, who knows. The guitar in question is in Calgary. If it were in Edmonton I'd probably have better luck doing the GC middle-man.


When I bought a guitar using that a long time ago they let me open and confirm before paying. Not sure if they still do but it might be worth checking.

I would totally go get for you if it was Edmonton.

Do you mind if I ask what it is? Promise I’d never try to felch it haha. Oh man I hope I used felch properly there.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> Collect On Delivery (COD): Everything you need to know
> 
> 
> Learn what COD is, how it works, and how you can use it with Canada Post.
> ...


That's worthy of a sticky in the for sale section thanks!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> Do you mind if I ask what it is? Promise I’d never try to felch it haha. Oh man I hope I used felch properly there.


Only if the guitar turns out to be a piece of crap!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I had a guy in Vancouver who wanted my TV yellow junior but I was in Hamilton. I thought for sure he was a flake so I told him if he really wanted the guitar he had to sign up and buy it from Reverb. Then I posted it on reverb. About an hour later he bought it. Both asses covered.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Budda said:


> @tdotrob that postal service sounds awesome!! I was thinking COD, but if it's an empty box you're sunk.
> 
> It might be gone by tomorrow, who knows. The guitar in question is in Calgary. If it were in Edmonton I'd probably have better luck doing the GC middle-man.


Was it an AVRI 62 Jaguar? If so, I want it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

His other listings are a vehicle in Edmonton and a pair of shoes in Calgary. One of my friends asked if the deal is too good to be true, and it's 80% of what it would have went for new in 2011 when it came out. The pics look like they're from TGS but it's also easy to get a black backdrop (blanket) lol. 

@Griff Not a Fender.


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

Phone number, phone call, exchange photos of drivers license, photos, timeline agreements for shipping.. I dunno, I guess if you put the time in to investigate a sale, you find out if it is legit pretty quick. Seller feedback is another good one. But I'm also of the mind that with any deal, even on this forum... If you can't afford to lose it, don't buy it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Some wise points from @Foxycats thanks.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Budda said:


> His other listings are a vehicle in Edmonton and a pair of shoes in Calgary. One of my friends asked if the deal is too good to be true, and it's 80% of what it would have went for new in 2011 when it came out. The pics look like they're from TGS but it's also easy to get a black backdrop (blanket) lol.
> 
> @Griff Not a Fender.


I found what you are looking at. It is weird that all of his ads have different postal codes. But I guess that could be explained.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Griff said:


> I found what you are looking at. It is weird that all of his ads have different postal codes. But I guess that could be explained.


it's an interesting mix for sure. I know usually the same ad shows up in 4 cities here in southern Ontario.


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

Budda said:


> it's an interesting mix for sure. I know usually the same ad shows up in 4 cities here in southern Ontario.


When I post gear, I'll often post in Calgary, Winnipeg, saskatoon, Toronto and Vancouver. The world is a modern business landscape where most of the stuff a person wants isn't going to be accessible where they live. I have bought and sold fairly high ticket items from different hobby backgrounds.

I will never put out an ISO ad, because that is often how a scammer will target someone. I also try to avoid no pictures/stock photos. If someone is selling a $3000 guitar and it looks like they are taking photos with a potato, I move on.

Edit: the dollar value is irrelevant, I should of just said I wouldn't buy something if the seller can't take a proper photo, or if they are unable to communicate with me.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

can you simply pay the seller with paypal?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

terminalvertigo said:


> can you simply pay the seller with paypal?


If they accepted yeah.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Here's how I see it: If the seller refuses Paypal, they don't totally trust the buyer and are worried that the buyer will later make a ridiculous claim. If the buyer refuses etransfer, they don't totally trust the seller. But given those two scenarios, only one claims to protect both parties, and that's paypal.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

i got a bad feeling about this..... sorry Budda


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

All good. Money stays in the bank haha.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Is the cat officially out of the bag?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

First thing I would do is start a thread requesting local help. If that failed I would reevaluate and look at other options to ease any concerns I might have, many previously mentioned here.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@bzrkrage managed to find the original pics from a sold reverb listing. Waiting to hear back from the seller.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

COD is the way to go but a phone call first will ease your mind


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> When I bought a guitar using that a long time ago they let me open and confirm before paying. Not sure if they still do but it might be worth checking.
> 
> I would totally go get for you if it was Edmonton.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what it is? Promise I’d never try to felch it haha. Oh man I hope I used felch properly there.


They don't do that anymore. I got a full Strat pickguard using COD and the box felt really light, but they would not let me open it before paying. Everything was in the box!! A great service.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ive only purchased from forum members here. @davetcan and @andrewgarnet. 
Ive had international bank transfers from Austrailia and US. Being open and tranparemt is key. Guy wamted my LP Custom so he asked several times a day for a video of the guitar with my name and address spoken in the video. I didnt say oh ill send it when i get home from work or some other exscuse.
You just know when a sale is safe and when it isnt.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I did buy from total starngers. Guitar in Nova Scotia, amp in Ontario, guitar in Ontario, guitar in Alberta, never a problem.

I have to talk over the phone with seller, this way I can have a sense of who I'm talking to. If ANY doubt, I pull the plug.

Nova Scotia guitar was paid in full three months before seller could ship it by bus to friend in NB, where I picked it up a few weeks later.
Ontario guitar was picked up by a friend and he brought it back home in NB where I picked it up a few months later.
Ontario amp was picked up by same friend and sent by bus to me.
Alberta guitar was picked up by a friend and brought back by plane by another friend.

YMMV


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've had some PMs (thanks again guys). If its legit, expect to see some guitars listed haha.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

tdotrob said:


> Or Canada post has a service where he can ship the guitar and you pay Canada Post on pickup and they pay him minus the fee. If you don’t accept they send it back to him and his risk becomes only paying the shipping fees which you could always pay half up front to him as a small risk on your part.


C.O.D. They've been doing that for a long time. Greyhound used to do that to....I've shipped and received bike parts that way.


Budda said:


> @tdotrob that postal service sounds awesome!! I was thinking COD, but if it's an empty box you're sunk.
> 
> It might be gone by tomorrow, who knows. The guitar in question is in Calgary. If it were in Edmonton I'd probably have better luck doing the GC middle-man.


Not sunk....you don't have to accept it when it gets to you and they will send it back. Just ask to see the parcel first.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Foxycats said:


> Phone number, phone call, exchange photos of drivers license, photos, timeline agreements for shipping.. I dunno, I guess if you put the time in to investigate a sale, you find out if it is legit pretty quick. Seller feedback is another good one. But I'm also of the mind that with any deal, even on this forum... If you can't afford to lose it, don't buy it.


I suppose in this day and age there are quite a few ways of doing video calls on computers and cell phones. That way you can see the item you're buying and the seller. Hear it and give it a good look over too.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Here's how I see it: If the seller refuses Paypal, they don't totally trust the buyer and are worried that the buyer will later make a ridiculous claim. If the buyer refuses etransfer, they don't totally trust the seller. But given those two scenarios, only one claims to protect both parties, and that's paypal.


The key word is PayPal “claims” to protect both. In reality, there’s many ways the seller can get screwed and there’s eff all PayPal will do for you.

For a buyer here, I might take PayPay if that’s the only option. On kijiji? Not a chance.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

BGood said:


> I did buy from total starngers. Guitar in Nova Scotia, amp in Ontario, guitar in Ontario, guitar in Alberta, never a problem.
> 
> I have to talk over the phone with seller, this way I can have a sense of who I'm talking to. If ANY doubt, I pull the plug.
> 
> ...


Talking to them isn't as foolproof as you may think. The real con men are going to fool you, and me. They are professionals. Con is short for confidence.

I would send him a fake check for more than the guitar is worth, and then send someone to pick up the guitar and the overpayment in cash.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> The key word is PayPal “claims” to protect both. In reality, there’s many ways the seller can get screwed and there’s eff all PayPal will do for you.
> 
> For a buyer here, I might take PayPay if that’s the only option. On kijiji? Not a chance.


Yeah, I’d have to be freaking desperate. I don’t even look at USA on Reverb, I’ll be paying cc or EMT if I ever get to the point of creating an account for a Canadian purchase.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Credit card claims are not very smooth. Not like Amazon or PayPal.

The can take a year and 1/2 to settle. I found this out yesterday making a claim. Forms to fill out, you have to sign the form, tell them then write it all down, the merchant has 8 weeks to respond, then months and months and other appeals and then it goes to main office for up to 52 weeks.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've sold 2 expensive guitars to Kijiji users. Both were in Quebec. Both guitars were over 4k. Both times we had a phone call where we chatted for a while. I was hesitant to ship guitars as I was hoping for a local deal. But potential buyers locally always tried to lowball. The buyers in Quebec just gave me what I was asking and they were pretty smooth deals. 
I'm a bit of a paranoid person my self so not sure I'd be as trusting with that much money.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Foxycats said:


> Phone number, phone call, exchange photos of drivers license, photos, timeline agreements for shipping.. I dunno, I guess if you put the time in to investigate a sale, you find out if it is legit pretty quick. Seller feedback is another good one. But I'm also of the mind that with any deal, even on this forum... *If you can't afford to lose it, don't buy it.*



Thats kind of a silly line of thought. We're not using the mortgage payments or grocery money to buy guitars (at least I hope not). So sure technically you can afford to lose it. Who the hell wants to.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just waiting to hear back on if its legit and available. Im not in a rush to spend a wad of cash either, and Im keeping my eyes open for something closer to home.

If the CAD were even remotely close to par, I'd be taking a long look at what some US dealers have (though its not the same model).


----------



## pspguitar (Jan 21, 2021)

I've done many deals on Kijiji as both buyer and seller. No issues. Some things I've done:
Photo of a driver's license, phone number, e transfer $3000/ 24hr limit, PayPal (add 3.5%). PayPal is the best option for coverage, friends and family PayPal payment but tracking is needed or the money can still be reversed by PayPal. Most people are very honest I find.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I've sold and bought a few higher priced guitars/amps through Kijiji with great success and both came from Alberta. When I was purchasing my guitars, the sellers were both great. Talked to both on the phone. They gave me their cell numbers/email in case of any issues. One guy went so far as to send me a vid of him playing one! They both took pictures of the guitar being packed, labelled and shipped. I paid both via e-transfer and all went perfectly. 

When I shipped out my BE-50 and matching 212, basically I took a vid of the amp in use. I took may pictures and included the serial number for the buyer. I also took pics of amp being packed and labelled and gave the buyer my cell/email for any issues. He paid me via e-transfer. Again, no issues at all.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you pay with etransfer and you get ripped off, don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Don't spend what you aren't willing to lose. There will always be more guitars.

I once did a $400 distance kijiji deal with all the precautions listed above. But even then, I was still nervous, just hoping what I paid for would be sent. (It was. Most people are nice. But most fraudsters are also actively looking for people to scam.)

If the reused photos are from a recent local deal, I can kind of get that if they were nice pictures of the exact item and the seller is expecting in-person buyers who could inspect the goods. But if the pictures are from some far-off for sale ad, I'm thinking the "seller" does not even own the guitar(s) in question.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Be extra careful when you post WTB ads. The scammers hunt for those.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

I've purchased and sold a large number of items on Kijiji where the item was shipped out of province, and have not had any issues (so far). Some of the guidelines I use: 

always get a phone number and communicate to them via text (or better yet, speak to them over the phone). Don't rely on the Kijiji messenger app
check to see if the area code on their phone number matches the seller's location
check to see what other items the seller has listed, and whether their posts look "legitimate"
it's helpful if I can locate the buyer / seller on social media
I find most buyers/sellers will expect payment by etransfer; many won't want to use PayPal since the transaction can be reversed
trust your gut; if something doesn't seem right, pass - there will always be other deals

The most expensive item I purchased was a $1000 UAD interface, and the cheapest item was a $100 pedal. I'm less inclined to purchase a guitar online on Kijiji as there could be issues with the guitar that is not apparent in the pictures.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yeah his other ads are a vehicle and shoes, which gave pause. 

I may also lean on US friends if I find a better deal stateside.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Why not get it through eBay or reverb ?
Or some brick and mortar store ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mawmow said:


> Why not get it through eBay or reverb ?
> Or some brick and mortar store ?


Not made anymore, hard to find, and the next cheapest is $450 more.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Budda said:


> Not made anymore, hard to find, and the next cheapest is $450 more.


I meant why not ask the seller to put it on reverb or eBay.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

mawmow said:


> I meant why not ask the seller to put it on reverb or eBay.


That is always an option but on high ticket items especially the Reverb fees make a good deal not so great for either side.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mawmow said:


> I meant why not ask the seller to put it on reverb or eBay.


Not interested in paying more.

They're unresponsive, so it seems this one's a lost cause.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> Not interested in paying more.
> 
> They're unresponsive, so it seems this one's a lost cause.


Normally I offer as the buyer to pay all fees incurred in such a scenario. Maybe you offered the same. However, given that they're unresponsive, I think you may have dodged a bullet. If they're unresponsive now - when they have an opportunity to make some money - how responsive would they be if the guitar has a significant problem when it arrives at your doorstep?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> Not interested in paying more.
> 
> They're unresponsive, so it seems this one's a lost cause.


Did it make you Angry? Amiright?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

tdotrob said:


> That is always an option but on high ticket items especially the Reverb fees make a good deal not so great for either side.


OK Let's say you do not negotiate the price (let's say buyer would have accepted a 10% rebate) : The guy put it on eBay or reverb and if he pays some 10% fee so he looses 10% but in fact, he looses the rebate you would have negotiated and you paid some form of insurance to secure the deal by paying the asked price. It is some win-win way to do it, ain't it? I would certainly try to work it that way.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Did it make you Angry? Amiright?


There's always something catching my eye lol.

Like a similar one in Boston, where I know a few people who could check it out for me.

My 3 months no buying gear has almost crumbled multiple times in its mere 3 week lifespan.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> There's always something catching my eye lol.
> 
> Like a similar one in Boston, where I know a few people who could check it out for me.
> 
> My 3 months no buying gear has almost crumbled multiple times in its mere 3 week lifespan.


I feel you my gear moratorium lasted 48 hours.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Budda said:


> They're unresponsive, so it seems this one's a lost cause.


I don’t get this.
If I had a $4K guitar for sale, someone called & said “I’m interested.... please call.....here’s my number...”
Then don’t return the call? WTF?
Kijidiot.

edit, he sold the shoes, dropped the car price by $1001.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Budda said:


> My 3 months no buying gear has almost crumbled multiple times in its mere 3 week lifespan.


My 'one guitar to reconnect with that as opposed to bass' has turned into (carry the naught, ohya don't forget about that one hmm adds up to) 5. My wife laughed in my face last night when I said 'all done' after the Eastman.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> I don’t get this.
> If I had a $4K guitar for sale, someone called & said “I’m interested.... please call.....here’s my number...”
> Then don’t return the call? WTF?
> Kijidiot.


100%. Unless its sold and they are incapable of calling back with that info. The ad is still up.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I need to go to music stores soon.


----------

